

Acquisitions Done Right - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/acquisitions-done-right

======
byoung2
I think Google gets it right most of the time (GrandCentral, Applied
Semantics, DoubleClick, Urchin), but there are some cases where they
disappoint (e.g. Dodgeball, Picasa). Thankfully the successes outweigh the
failures.

